# NO MORE FLASH CART AT SHOPTEMP!?!?



## RoMee (Dec 2, 2010)

crap, nvm, I didn't see the sticky

I guess I can stop recommending people to shoptemp now


----------



## lolzed (Dec 2, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t267756-no-flashcards-at-shoptemp-anymore


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 2, 2010)

so they will never sell any more ?


----------



## prowler (Dec 2, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> so they will never sell any more ?QUOTEThey've temporarily been forced to stop selling them. *They're looking into solutions.*


Read next time, thanks.


----------



## Costello (Dec 2, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t267756-no-flashcards-at-shoptemp-anymore


----------

